# Dutch oven chicken



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

My wife is in charge of girls camp next week so that means I'm doing the food. I have everything sorted out but I can't seem to find an easy bbq chicken recipe that sounds super great. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can be done as simply as bbq sauce and chicken, keep them to the thin strips and not whole breasts to cook more quickly or http://forums.idos.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=986


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

We do the chicken tenders or cut the whole breasts into halves lengthwise. Season chicken with salt, pepper, season all, garlic, green onions, whatever you like. Can of cream of chicken, equal amount of bbq. sauce. Also will put in a big squirt of deli mustard, ketchup, and 1/2 c. of brown sugar. Mix it all together and and toss in the chicken. The longer you cook it the more tender and shredded it becomes...so it really is easy and you can't screw it up.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

It might be a little late but here is my favorite Dutch Oven Chicken recipe. I use chicken thighs cuz I think they are alot more tender. Spray dutch oven or wipe with butter or crisco. Add chicken, 1 can of Coke, Your favorite BBQ sauce ( I like Jack Daniels), a couple table spoons of liquid smoke and whatever spices you like, ie: garlic, salt, pepper, corriander etc. Cook till done. Like was said previously, the longer you cook it the more tender it is.


----------

